# Billions Lost in Afghanistan Due to Fraud, Waste, and Abuse



## longknife (Mar 31, 2018)

I don't know about you but this doesn't surprise me at all. Corruption and the Middle East are synonymous.

*A new report from the Department of Defense Office of Inspector General (DoD IG) exposes even more fraud, waste and/or corruption in America’s ongoing war in Afghanistan. This latest report reveals that more than $3.1 billion of U.S. taxpayer funds provided to the Afghan Armed Forces from 2014 through 2017 was grossly mismanaged.*

And here's another eye opener:

_CSTC-A also cannot properly track the status of some *95,000 vehicles* that the United States has given the Afghans because officials did not properly inventory the types and quantities of vehicles provided._

_Furthermore, the IG blamed CSTC-A officials for failing to properly train the Afghans to maintain those vehicles, leaving the U.S. military to spend about $21 million to replace engines and transmissions that should have been the Afghans responsibility._

President Trump says we're going to "leave Syria soon" so why doesn't he say the same thing about this quagmire?

More @ Prison Planet.com  » Pentagon Admits Billions In US Funds Disappeared in Afghanistan To “Fraud, Waste And Abuse”


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 31, 2018)

longknife said:


> I don't know about you but this doesn't surprise me at all. Corruption and the Middle East are synonymous.
> 
> *A new report from the Department of Defense Office of Inspector General (DoD IG) exposes even more fraud, waste and/or corruption in America’s ongoing war in Afghanistan. This latest report reveals that more than $3.1 billion of U.S. taxpayer funds provided to the Afghan Armed Forces from 2014 through 2017 was grossly mismanaged.*
> 
> ...


We for some reason like to double down on failed policy.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 31, 2018)

Time for Trump to end this.....stupid Obama couldn't even get this done


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 31, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> Time for Trump to end this.....stupid Obama couldn't even get this done


New in 2018: US troops return to the front lines in Afghanistan
US troops in Afghanistan to ‘increase dramatically’ in 2018 - general
DOD Deploying More Troops to Afghanistan in 2018 – Health Insurance 4 Everyone


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 31, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Time for Trump to end this.....stupid Obama couldn't even get this done
> ...


yeah I know.....


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 31, 2018)

longknife said:


> I don't know about you but this doesn't surprise me at all. Corruption and the Middle East are synonymous.
> 
> *A new report from the Department of Defense Office of Inspector General (DoD IG) exposes even more fraud, waste and/or corruption in America’s ongoing war in Afghanistan. This latest report reveals that more than $3.1 billion of U.S. taxpayer funds provided to the Afghan Armed Forces from 2014 through 2017 was grossly mismanaged.*
> 
> ...


My favorite is the fact we are paying the Taliban, the people we are supposed to be fighting, for security duty on our convoys out to remote outposts.  I guess everything is okay, as long as the check clears?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 31, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about you but this doesn't surprise me at all. Corruption and the Middle East are synonymous.
> ...


This should not come as a surprise, this is what Rome did. They also built walls! We make the same mistakes Rome did and do not learn. Look at the check list of what experts call the reasons for the fall of Rome, it is like we are purposely doing the same tthing! We are also privatizing our armies, you can go on and on!


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 31, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> This should not come as a surprise, this is what Rome did. They also built walls! We make the same mistakes Rome did and do not learn. Look at the check list of what experts call the reasons for the fall of Rome, it is like we are purposely doing the same tthing! We are also privatizing our armies, you can go on and on!


Didn't they hire the Visigoth's to augment their military?

That's like Israel hiring Nazi's to help patrol the Gaza border.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 31, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > This should not come as a surprise, this is what Rome did. They also built walls! We make the same mistakes Rome did and do not learn. Look at the check list of what experts call the reasons for the fall of Rome, it is like we are purposely doing the same tthing! We are also privatizing our armies, you can go on and on!
> ...


Yes the same fucks that attacked them in the first place! Sound familiar? They brought the dark ages! The Visogoths used their wall against them!
PS. Right out of the art of war. The Taliban has taken what is ours and made it theirs! They will most certainly use it against us!


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 31, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Yes the same fucks that attacked them in the first place! Sound familiar? They brought the dark ages! The Visogoths used their wall against them!
> PS. Right out of the art of war. The Taliban has taken what is ours and made it theirs! They will most certainly use it against us!


What did they take?  I admit, I'm no fan, of the Taliban.  They're a fucked up theocracy.  But what did they do to us?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 31, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the same fucks that attacked them in the first place! Sound familiar? They brought the dark ages! The Visogoths used their wall against them!
> ...


Our treasure, we are paying them!


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 31, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Our treasure, we are paying them!


What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 31, 2018)

longknife said:


> I don't know about you but this doesn't surprise me at all. Corruption and the Middle East are synonymous.
> 
> *A new report from the Department of Defense Office of Inspector General (DoD IG) exposes even more fraud, waste and/or corruption in America’s ongoing war in Afghanistan. This latest report reveals that more than $3.1 billion of U.S. taxpayer funds provided to the Afghan Armed Forces from 2014 through 2017 was grossly mismanaged.*
> 
> ...



But then corruption and waste are also very well know to the US. And it is the US that was wasting here, and not the Middle East.


----------

